# Port 80 offen



## Cooli (9 Juni 2002)

hallihallo

hab mich mal selber gescannt 
und stelle fest das bei mir Port 80 offen ist.

hmm wei kann ich den zumachen???


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2002)

Indem Du Deinen Webserver beendest.

Unter Windows läuft wahrscheinlich der PWS (personal web server). Schau mal ob Du den deinstallieren kannst).

Freilich besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit, daß ein Trojaner den Port offen hält.


----------



## Cooli (9 Juni 2002)

wo deinstalliert man es???


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2002)

Über Deine Windows-Installationsroutine.

Hilfreich wären vor allem Angaben zu System, Installation etc.


----------



## Cooli (9 Juni 2002)

ich hab Win ME installiert

ich hab ganz bestimmt keinen Webserver installiert


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2002)

Der ist da automatisch dabei IIRC - zumindest ist er installierbar bei der Standardinstallation.


----------



## Cooli (9 Juni 2002)

meinst du unter Systemsteuerung/ Software / Windows Setup???


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2002)

Jo.


----------

